# Cannot choose social services



## ceesjw (Dec 7, 2016)

Beginning to like Lightroom Mobile, but.. sharing (from my phone with Android) only works for Instagram. When I tap a photo and select 'Share' it does not give the option window to select a service, it switches immediately to Instagram. Am I missing somthing?


----------



## tspear (Dec 7, 2016)

ceesjw said:


> Beginning to like Lightroom Mobile, but.. sharing (from my phone with Android) only works for Instagram. When I tap a photo and select 'Share' it does not give the option window to select a service, it switches immediately to Instagram. Am I missing somthing?



I do not have Lr mobile installed; but I would be surprised if Adobe coded directly to Instagram instead of the generic interface. Therefore, first item I would check is the application defaults, depending on the device and OS release resetting the application defaults can vary. A few examples on how to reset the selection:
How do you clear share actions bound to ‘copy to clipboard’?
Quick Tip: Reset Android default apps - TechRepublic


----------



## clee01l (Dec 7, 2016)

The share 'Button" is a part of the API provided b the OS. If you click on the Android Photos app, select a photo and click on "Share" (same button)  you will find the choices are the same.   On my iPhone, I have an option (listed under {More...} to add or remove apps that can share photos when I click on the {Share} button.


----------



## ceesjw (Dec 7, 2016)

Thanks Tim and Cletus voor your feedback, but this does not help me. Through Lightroom I can access Instagram but no other social media service; the popup window to make the selections is being skipped and the picture is passed through Instagram without further notice. And Cletus.. in the Google Photo app I have all the apps available, for sharing.


----------



## thommy (Dec 7, 2016)

I have the same problem.
I tried to share from LR app in my Android as well.
First attempt I got the option to choose from several ways to share, like Instagram, Facebook etc..
I shared by sending a mail and now it defaults and always wants to share by sending an email, no other options.
And I checked if possible to clear defaults, but no!

Thommy


----------



## bob chadwick (Dec 7, 2016)

Have you tried deleting Lightroom Mobile and reinstalling it?


----------



## ceesjw (Dec 7, 2016)

Yes Thommy.. exactly the same problem. Indeed I could select once, Instagram in my case. 
And Bob, I removed and reinstalled LrMobile, but the problems remains.


----------



## clee01l (Dec 7, 2016)

ceesjw said:


> Thanks Tim and Cletus voor your feedback, but this does not help me.


It should help you to direct your search for a solution toward the OS, not LR. On small device operating systems like iPhones and Android, system process where the app needs to interact with the OS are handled through an API.  File sharing is one of these. All apps are forced to use the same controls to interface with the OS and beyond.  Lightroom can not write their own control to interact with the internet or mail or anyplace else.  This simply takes up too much valuable  RAM for the tiny OS.
I do not have Instagram installed on my iPhone.  It does not appear on my list of shares.   I install Instagram on my iPhone.  It still does not appear on the Share list for Lightroom Mobile.   At the end of the share list is an icon {...} labeled "More" if I click on that there is a list of all of the apps that LR Mobile can share to.  Instagram was turned off. I turn it on and it appears in the share list.  Furthermore, I can manually order the apps that appear at the front of the list.  I do this for Instagram and it now appears in the first four (the ones that are visible on my phone before scrolling right.


----------



## tspear (Dec 7, 2016)

Sounds like a bug. Make sure to report it to Adobe using the feedback link above on the menu.


----------



## ceesjw (Dec 7, 2016)

Clee01.. there is no share-list so also no More. Tapping the top-right symbol brings up a Lightroom pop-up starting with Save to gallery and then Share as the next option. Tapping Share moves the picture immediately into the Instagram app where I can resize, etc. From my understanding Share should have brought up window for choosing the various sharing options. This is also what I see in tutorials, but in my case this not happening . Appreciate further advice.
Cees


----------



## clee01l (Dec 8, 2016)

ceesjw said:


> Clee01.. there is no share-list so also no More. Tapping the top-right symbol brings up a Lightroom pop-up starting with Save to gallery and then Share as the next option. Tapping Share moves the picture immediately into the Instagram app where I can resize, etc. From my understanding Share should have brought up window for choosing the various sharing options. This is also what I see in tutorials, but in my case this not happening . Appreciate further advice.
> Cees


Here is the start and end of my share list on my iPhone.  You will need to find a knowledgable Android/LR user to explain how to modify the list elements on your Android.  All LR is doing is calling the API  (that looks like the images below on an iPhone) and passing the image file selected.


----------



## ceesjw (Dec 8, 2016)

Thanks Cletus.. indeed, this window is being skipped in my case. Next step is probably to contact Adobe..


----------



## ceesjw (Dec 8, 2016)

Just found the solution on the Adobe forum.. 
lightroom mobile sharing on Android |Adobe Community
My app-preferences had to be reset in Android settings.
Aperently this affects all apps at once.
Cees


----------



## thommy (Dec 8, 2016)

ceesjw said:


> Just found the solution on the Adobe forum..
> lightroom mobile sharing on Android |Adobe Community
> My app-preferences had to be reset in Android settings.
> Aperently this affects all apps at once.
> Cees


Unfortunately this is still a bug.
I was able to get back the complete share list just by tapping "Clear Defaults" for the app that was opened last time in LR mobile.
In my case my email app. And in your case you should do the same but for the Instagram App(NOT the LR App).
But as soon as you use the share function again, it will default to the app you start first. And you have to "Clear defaults" again.
There should be a "use as default app" tickbox and it should be unchecked when sharing. But for some reason this checkbox is missing in my Android phone.

Thommy


----------



## ceesjw (Dec 8, 2016)

Yes Thommy. 
Exactly what you describe. Certainly a bug. 
Since this problem is only appearing in Lightroom Mobile and not in other Android apps, 
my feeling is that the bug is on the Adobe side. 
I hope it can be solved soon.
For me it would make Lightroom Mobile a lot more valuable.

Cees


----------



## clee01l (Dec 8, 2016)

OK, I can see where that could be an Adobe bug in the Android version. It could also be a bug in the Android API.  One of you should report this at Bug Report / Feature Request Form  and the other should  "me too" it there.  Bugs don't get fixed unless they are reported and bug fix priority gets set based upon the severity of the bug and the number of people reporting it.


----------



## ceesjw (Dec 8, 2016)

Yes Cletus, I have done that. Can everybody who has this problem 'me too' it?
Android Lightroom mobile problem, cannot select sharing service | Photoshop Family Customer Community
Cees


----------



## thommy (Dec 8, 2016)

ceesjw said:


> Can everybody who has this problem 'me too' it?
> Cees



"Me too"ed it - hope to see a solution soon.

Thommy


----------



## RikkFlohr (Dec 8, 2016)

Thanks for the post and the me too!  I am forwarding to the Android team. Follow the news on the thread here: Android Lightroom mobile problem, cannot select sharing service | Photoshop Family Customer Community


----------

